# More Smoke on the Beach Pictures



## LarryWolfe (Sep 4, 2006)

Just got home, too tired to add much documentary to the pic's...........but here ya go


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Great pictures Larry!  Hey Chris, what was the bet that you lost?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 4, 2006)

Damn that looks like a GREAT TIME!!!! I'll make it down there some day. Count on it!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Great pictures Larry!  Hey Chris, what was the bet that you lost?


That he wouldn't wear those shoes!

Great pic's Larry! 

I don't recall the pic with the pig.............musta been Friday [smilie=a_doh.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I thought he was wearing the shoes because he lost a bet! [smilie=a_whyme.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I thought he was wearing the shoes because he lost a bet! [smilie=a_whyme.gif][/quote:2n63vxxp]
I would rather pay the lost bet than wear those shoes


----------



## Finney (Sep 4, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Great pictures Larry!  *Hey Chris, what was the bet that you lost?*


What? You mean why I have to cook with Larry?


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a winning bet to me


----------



## WalterSC (Sep 4, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Just got home, too tired to add much documentary to the pic's...........but here ya go
> 
> Man those are outstanding pics I can almost taste the food , Larry that was a great turn in plate nice work.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 5, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm guessing he was either drunk or desperate when he asked you.


----------



## Finney (Sep 5, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm guessing he was either drunk or desperate when he asked you.














[/quote:2uiukfhl] [smilie=thefinger.gif]


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 5, 2006)

Great pics Larry.  Fantastic turn in box.  You may want to have a team dress code in place for next year.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 5, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Great pics Larry.  Fantastic turn in box.  You may want to have a team dress code in place for next year.



Finney was wearing a dress also?


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 5, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":18t8i07l]Great pics Larry.  Fantastic turn in box.  You may want to have a team dress code in place for next year.



Finney was wearing a dress also?[/quote:18t8i07l]
He put the dress on at night .....I don't remember the stockings though 
You know that kind of looks like a jalepeno on the left


----------

